# Forrest Wood CUP Lake Murray



## GUNNY (Aug 1, 2017)

Heading over next week to be a Marshall during the tournament. Just checking to see if any other Woody's members are going to be there. 

Gunny


----------



## BASSCAT1 (Aug 9, 2017)

*FLW Cup*

Yes we (Pro-Tec Products) will have a booth there at the Expo. Stop bye and say hello.


----------

